# Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?



## owl-andre (9. Apr. 2007)

Wollte mal wissen,wer noch __ Sonnenbarsche in seinem Teich hält.Wer hat noch gutes Hintergrundwissen bzgl.dieser Fischart?Gruß Andre


----------



## Dodi (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Hi Andre!

Mirko "Sachiel" ist doch Fachmann für Sonnenbarsche, der wird sich sicher noch zu Wort melden!


----------



## owl-andre (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Yes,hoffe auf Input


----------



## Harald (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Hallo Andre,

Sonnenbarsche habe ich ebenfalls.

Eingesetzt hatte ich sie (leider zwei) zur Geburtenkontrolle.... nur wer kontrolliert jetzt die __ Barsche?.. Diesbezüglich habe ich schon an einen jungen __ Hecht gedacht, allerdings wird der sich auch schnell um andere Fische kümmern.

Ich habe auf jeden Fall festgestellt, dass Sonnenbarsche sehr pflegeleicht sind. Im Winter ziehen sie sich komplett zurück und sind nicht sichtbar. Sobald die Temperaturen dann wieder ansteigen, kommen sie auch wieder aus ihren Verstecken hervor.


----------



## owl-andre (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Moin,habe ja ebenfalls 2 und überlege ob ich mir noch 2 gönne,finde es einfach erstklassig wie sie sich in der Sonne bewegen und man sie beobachten kann.Sie stehen schön ruhig und genissen das Sonnenbad.


----------



## owl-andre (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Wie erkenne ich eigentlich-den Geschlechtsunterschied?bevor ich mir 2 Neue zulege?


----------



## Annett (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Hallo Andre,

schau mal hier: 
Das ist ein Männchen. Dem Weibchen fehlt dieser markante Punkt hinterm Auge.
Das Video ganz unten auf der Seite ist klasse!  


Ich hab ein Männchen. 

Und hier auch noch was zum Lesen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gemeiner_Sonnenbarsch


----------



## owl-andre (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Vielen Dank,tolle Links-SUPER


----------



## owl-andre (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Andre!
> 
> Mirko "Sachiel" ist doch Fachmann für Sonnenbarsche, der wird sich sicher noch zu Wort melden!


Hat er aber leider noch nicht..............


----------



## Annett (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Dann schreib ihm mal ne PN. 

Vielleicht hat er es einfach übersehen - soll ja vorkommen... bei über 150 neuen Beiträgen pro Tag.
Wer nicht täglich reinschaut, ist da fast verloren. :?
Hier ist sein Profil mit dem Link zur PN.


----------



## Doris (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Hallo Andre
Wir haben seit 2 Jahren 3 Sonnenbarsche im Teich, eben wegen der Geburtenkontrolle der Goldfische. Leider hat sich die Vermehrung der Sonnenbarsche in Grenzen gehalten. Wir haben wir bislang nur noch einen weiteren kleineren Sonnenbarsch gesichtet. Ich hoffe, es gibt dieses Jahr etwas mehr, damit sich die Goldis nicht zu sehr vermehren.


----------



## Nestor (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Hi,

ich hoffe es stört nicht, wenn ich hier die Frage aufwerfe welche Fischgröße denn bei euch durch die Sonnenbarsche vertilgt wird? Ich habe eine akute __ Blaubandbärbling-Plage (Besatzdichte von nem Aquarium!!  ). Da sind Goldfische gar nix dagegen. Also NIE Blaubandbärblinge einsetzen. Ich würde es nie wieder machen! 

Beste Grüße 
Björn


----------



## Annett (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Hallo Björn,

alles was halbwegs ins Maul passt.
Bei mir geht er definitiv nicht mehr an Goldis >3-4cm Länge ran....

Wenn Du soviele Blaubandbärblinge hast... hast Du da auch ein Foto von? 
Schau mal hier!


----------



## Nestor (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Rehi,

@Annett

Hab keins, könnte aber bei Gelegenheit eins machen. Muss die aber dafür rausfangen, da man von denen im Teich eh kaum was sieht. Ich kann die Fische aber eh keinem empfehlen außer als Futterfisch! Es sind so verdammt viele. Wenn auch nur ca. 8 cm, es geht einfach nicht mehr! Eingesetzt hab ich 10 Stck. mit der Information, dass die sich eh kaum vermehren und nicht älter als 3 Jahre werden. Tolle Beratung. Hab nu aktuell schätzungsweise 100 - 150 0,5 - 1 Jährige und langsam keine Abnehmer mehr!  

So wird das nie was mit dem Teich ...

Grüße Björn


----------



## Harald (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Hallo Doris,

ich kann mich in meinem Teich vor Sonnenbarsche kaum noch retten, Karnickel vermehren sich nicht so schnell.

Die Jungfische halten sich anfangs nur im Schutz von Pflanzen auf, erst ab einer Größe von 3 bis 4 cm habe ich sie auch in anderen Bereichen bei mir gefunden.

Wenn sie sich bei Dir bisher nicht so stark vermehren, könnte es ja auch daran liegen, dass sie ebenfalls Feinde im Teich haben. Bei mir scheint das aber wohl nicht der Fall zu sein.


----------



## Doris (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Hallo Harald

Nein, ich glaube nicht, daß die Sonnenbarsche Feinde im Teich haben, (wir haben nur __ Moderlieschen, Koi und Goldfische) es sei denn, ihre Brut steht bei ihnen an erster Stelle auf dem Speiseplan. Gestern habe ich 2x2 grössere Sonnenbarsche schwimmen sehen. Vielleicht klappt es ja in diesem Jahr mit Nachwuchs. Werde mich in diesem Jahr auch zurückhalten mit der Säuberung der Umgebung, wo die Sonnenbarsche ihren "Balzstanz" abhalten


----------



## owl-andre (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Moin,habe gelesen das sie nur im Sand ablaichen dann werde ich wohl kein Nachwuchs bekommen da ich kein Sand im Teich habe.Woran erkennt man so ein "Paarungsspiel" eigentlich?


----------



## Annett (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Hi,

klickt mal bei http://www.sonnenbarsche.info/ auf "Neues Video"


----------



## owl-andre (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> klickt mal bei http://www.sonnenbarsche.info/ auf "Neues Video"


Schade das da kein Ton ect. bei ist.Was ich gesehen habe,brauchen die gar keinen Sand sondern sind auch mit Kies zufrieden.


----------



## owl-andre (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Hallöchen-kann seit heute(da ich frei habe) beobachten,wie die Reviere abgesteckt werden,es haben sich Paare gefunden und das bei meinem ziemlich neuen Teich,schön auch was die __ Libellen heute alles so "treiben"


----------



## eve34 (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Wir haben auch so an die 9 Sonnenbarsche drin . Bis jetzt kümmern sie sich ganz gut um die Stichlings und Goldfischbrut . Im nächsten Frühjahr wird man dann wohl sehen können , ob sich die Sonnenbarsche auch gut vermehrt haben .


----------



## owl-andre (15. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Ich kann hier seit Tagen schon feststellen wie ein Männchen immer sein Revier verteitigt sobald Goldies ect. in die Nähe kommen.Frage ist da nur:Verteidigt er das Nest oder hat er einfach einen guten Futterplatz entdeckt(da ich nicht fütter)wo was zu holen ist?


----------



## owl-andre (22. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

fast zu 100% sicher,er bewacht das Gelege,immer wieder "befächert" er den Nachwuchs und das Revier ist fest in seiner "Hand"-Intressant zu beobachten.


----------



## owl-andre (27. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Moin,und frohe Pfingsten-wie ich beobachtet habe,bewachen jetzt schon 3 __ Barsche die Nester,möchte hier aber nicht eine "Sonnenbarsch-Zuchtstation" aufbauen,muss ich mir Gedanken machen um den Nachwuchs im "Zaum"zuhalten?


----------



## owl-andre (15. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Dachte vor meinem Urlaub noch,da tut sich doch was....-bin heute heim gekommen und leider ist nix von Nachwuchs zu erkennen-naja,dann vielleicht nächstes Jahr,ist ja auch erst meine erste Saison


----------



## B ausm westen (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Hallo

Ich habe auch 3 Sonnenbarsche ich glaube alles männchen. Sie schwimmen immer zusammen und fühlen sich auch wohl. Da mein teich nicht soviel Futter für die __ barsche hat hab ich sie mal versucht zu füttern (__ würmer) aber die goldfische sind immer schneller.. hat sonst noch jemand ne Idee mit was ich sie füttern kann? am besten was Goldfische nicht fressen?
Gruss Björn


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Nabend,

ich hab zu dem Thema auch noch mal ne Frage:

Bis zu was für einer Größe fressen die __ Barsche eigentlich die Jungfische?


----------



## Annett (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Hallo Frank,

beim normal erhältlichen Sonnenbarsch sagt man: Was noch ins Maul passt. 
Ein ausgewachsenes Exemplar schafft sicherlich noch 2-3cm große Fische.. Jungtiere nur die noch kleineren.
Ich habe trotz __ Barsch immer wieder Nachwuchs im Teich. 
Der kleine "Mistkerl" (hat mich letztens versucht anzufallen  ) ist ja auch mal satt.....
Aber es scheinen bedeutend weniger durchzukommen, als vor 2 bzw. 3 Jahren.


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Hi Annett,

dann werde ich noch ein bisschen warten. 
Habe jetzt ca. 10 Jungfische im Teich, 2 - 5 cm. Die möchte ich durchbringen. 
Aber dann ist schluss. 

achja, das mit dem anfallen:
wenn so was reizendes bei mir im Teich stehen würde ... wer weiß auf was für Gedanken ich dann käme ...


----------



## Doris (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Der kleine "Mistkerl" (hat mich letztens versucht anzufallen  ) ist ja auch mal satt.....
> .




Hallo Annett

Von solchen "Raubtieren" haben wir 2 Stück die mich immer wieder anfallen.

Es ist interassant zu beobachten wie sie ihre Kiemen mit den Flecken nach vorne  stellen, obendrein wird noch die Nackenflosse aufgestellt, sie sieht dann richtig zackig aus und los geht es. 
Letztens wurde es mir zu bunt und ich bin auch auf Angriff gegangen. Dann hat er sich verzogen
Mittlerweile ist er aber wieder Kampfeswütig


----------



## owl-andre (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Ich hatte mich beim umsetzen an der Rückenflosse verletzt.Hand ist dick geworden und zeitweise Taubheitsgefühle-denke da ist ne Art Gift drinne,nach 1 Woche war alles wieder OKI


----------



## owl-andre (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

P.S-heute zur großen Freude 2 Babybarsche verhaftet


----------



## owl-andre (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

und heute ca 15 weitere gesichtet  glaube da kommt nächstes Jahr einiges auf mich zu,soll ja alles im Rahmen bleiben


----------



## Kimba95 (16. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Hallo zusammen,
vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Wir haben vor ca. 2 Monaten einen Sonnenbarsch eingesetzt. Seit dem haben wir ihn nicht mehr gesehen, obwohl das Wasser glasklar ist, da müsste man ihn doch mal ab und an sehen. Selbst spät abends habe ich mal mit einer Lampe geleuchtet und keinen __ Barsch entdeckt. Verstecken die sich häufig?


----------



## B ausm westen (16. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Hallo Kimba95,

also meine verstecken sich oft  z.b. in einem alten Tonkrug der im Wasser liegt oder unter den Seerosenblättern. Auch sínd sie im Wasser sowie so schwer zu sehen da sie schwarz sind.


----------



## katja (16. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

hallo kimba!

wir haben zwei sonnenbarsche im teich (glücklicherweise zwei männer  )

uns ging es ähnlich, nachdem wir sie haben schwimmen lassen waren sie zwei tage spurlos verschwunden!  wo die sich versteckt hatten.

aber seitdem seh ich sie täglich, sie schwimmen mal allein, mal miteinander und ab und zu sogar im schwarm mit den goldis durch die gegend.

gut, wir haben nur die hälfte an wasser wie du, da muss man vermutlich genauer schauen.

oder hat ihn sich ne katze oder ein __ reiher geholt?? 


@björn: schwarz??? meine sind ohne angeberfärbung grau und haben an der "wange" diesen schwarzen fleck. ich finde, man sieht sie recht gut.


----------



## B ausm westen (16. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Hi Katja,

ja dann halt dunkelgrau mit nem roten Fleck auf der Wange 
Aber da bei mir noch ziemlich viel Folie zu sehen ist, sieht man die halt bei schon ab und zu etwas schlechter wenn die weiter unten sind.
meine schwimmen auch immer mit den Goldfischen zusammen.


----------



## Kimba95 (16. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Hallo Katja,
bei Euch waren es nur zwei Tage, bei uns sind es schon zwei Monate. Im Moment ist das Wasser so klar, daß man jeden Kieselstein auf dem Boden sehr gut sehen kann. Der Fischverkäufer hat gesagt, der Sonnenbarsch hat nur den Eisvogel zum Feind, ein __ Reiher würde da nicht dran gehen, wegen der stacheligen Flossen, aber ob eine Katze das auch weiß,  . 
Unser Teich ist erst zweieinhalb Monate alt und wir haben viele dicke Steine drumherum (siehe Profilbild), ich glaube nicht, daß eine Katze dadrüber klettert. Aber bei denen weiß man nie. 
Ich habe im Forum gelesen, die mit den roten Flecken wären die Männchen.
Schöne Grüße
Anja


----------



## owl-andre (16. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Hallo,also meine sehe ich sehr gut auch den Nachwuchs.Richtig,die mit dem roten Fleck sind die Männer


----------



## owl-andre (1. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Hallo & Guten Morgen-gebe 1 Paar ausgewachsene Sonnenbarsche+Jungbarsche aus `07 kostenlos ab,Voraussetzung:Abholung+Angeln Intresse?bitte meldet Euch.


----------



## waterman (1. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Hallo Andre,

sag mir doch mal, wie Du die Sonnenbarsche aus dem Teich bekommst. Ich würde meine auch gerne abgeben, aber Versuche sie zu fangen scheitern bei mir an der Cleverness dieser Räuber.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## owl-andre (11. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Hi Wil-----Frage mich da,wo das Problem ist:smoki


----------



## waterman (13. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche-wer noch?*

Hallo Andre,

du scheinst einfach pfiffiger zu sein. 

Übrigens, mein Sohn (17)ist genau so pfiffig wie Du, er hat am Samstag auch einen Fang gemacht....

Gruß
Wil


----------

